# Newly Diagnosed with Barrett's Esophagus/Gastric Ulcers



## 18115 (Sep 10, 2005)

Hello, I used to post to the IBS boards but luckily with Chlorella I was able to clear most of that problem up. Recently I experienced a gnawing, rolling pain in my stomach just under my rib cage on my left side. I'd never felt a pain like that before so I quickly made an appt with my Gastroenterologist. She recommended an endoscopy and put me on 30 mgs of Prevacid. I had the endo last Friday and was diagnosed with a few small gastric ulcers and "some acid reflux". The next week the doc called me to tell me to come back into the office because I did not test positive for H. Pylori as I expected I would but instead I have Barrett's Esophagus. I just turned 30 last month and frankly I'm shocked to hear that I have Barrett's because before this I never really experienced acid reflux. As soon as I heard the diagnosis I went online and read a bunch about Barrett's and how you can't get rid of it but you can treat it. I also read that because Barrett's involves cellular changes in the esophagus it can eventually lead to cancer. This is pretty scary news. I've had anxiety disorder for over 5 years now and I'm on 25 mgs of Zoloft which has helped SO much that I didn't think it was a major problem anymore. I was wondering if there were any other Barrett's folks out there who could tell me about how they are managing with the problem and how they think they may have gotten it. Also, would anyone be able to give me some good questions to ask my doc when I see her? I don't want to leave anything to chance. I'd like to take the best care of this I can. Thanks so much for your help and good luck to everyone on the boards. I know how hard it can be dealing with stomach and intestinal problems, each day is something new to deal with. Lisa


----------



## 18059 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi, my husband had barrats and they did lazer surgery on him, he was in the hospital for half a day and then went home, he has 5 little scars on his stomach, they went in and used part of his stomach muscle to use as a rubber band to tighten his esphogaus so he go a small stomach stapleing i guess out of it , because it shrunk his stomach and he lost weight. so far he has been scoped 4 times and is all clear.ask your gastro. about lazer surgery. Laurie


----------



## 13695 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi Lisa: I was diagnosed with Barrett's last month. I am a 50 year old white male who has been on Nexium 40 mg for 5-6 years. The nexium took care of most of my acid reflux problems. I beleive I must have gotten Barrett's earlier in my life and did not know it. You need to ask your doctor how advanced your Barrentt's is. If it has gone to dysplasia then you need to be monitored more closely (at least every 3 months). Go to the john's hopkins website to get a better understanding of this. I have done a complete lifestyle change. I have changed my diet, excersise more, relaxation techniques etc. It really has helped my symptoms. Although the western md's do not beleive the body can reverse the Barrett's condition: I for one do believe it can. I have interviewed with several Holistic MD's and other Holistic practioners and have decided to try a woman who does accupuncture and also will coach me on my diet and supplements. She has been very successful with other digestive disorders and also has had one Barrett's case that she says she has reversed. We were referred to her by a woman who has been fighting ovarian cancer for 9 years and felt she was a strong referral.DGL licorice has really helped reduce my sypmtoms allot.Take care, Cary


----------



## 13695 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi Lisa: I was recently diagnosed with Barrett's. I am a 50 year old white male who has been on Nexium for over 5 years. The nexium pretty much took care of my acid reflux and I was enjoying any and all foods that I enjoy. I went in for my periodic colonscopy 2 months ago and the doctor could not believe that no one had suggested I get a endoscope after being on Nexium for so many years. As you were, I was very concerned about the diagnosis but after talking to several different doctors, I realized that if I take care of it and do the right things, the chances are low that it would develope into cancer. I ear a low fat, high fiber diet and take DGL and Slippery elm, and digestive enzymes during meals. I take the DGL anytime I feel acidity coming on. It seems to help allot. I am not convinced that the Barrett's is irreversible. I am going to see a Dr. of accupucture who is also well versed in diet and suppliments. She was reffered to me by a woman who has been fighting ovarian cancer for 9 years now.Hope this helps, Cary


----------

